
A 'Babelfish' could be the web's next big thing, says AI expert - jcklnruns
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/mar/14/babelfish-web-language-translation-lifelogging-cyberwar
======
Piskvorrr
"Passable machine translation coming real soon now" \- that, and the flying
cars, have been making headlines for _half a century_ now. Meanwhile IRL: [a
tumbleweed rolls by]

